# Tailgate clearance with spreader



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

I have been searching the web and looking at different tailgate spreaders. I have never owned one, and I have no experience with one. I can't seem to find any specs on the clearance between the tailgate of the spreader. I would assume that it sits fairly close and I would need a swing mount to open the tailgate?

I have an ez dumper and in the down position, the gate sticks out about 12" past the bumper. Does anyone make a tailgate spreader with that much clearance?

I also can't seem to find a trynex or snowex website. Do they have one?

The western pro flow 2 looks nice but is probably pricey. Can anyone give me a ballpark figure on a proflow 2 with the replacement hitch w/brackets?

Any other thoughts?

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Ryan,

If it could help, there was a thread that got discussed not too long ago and it may help you with some of your questions.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10733

I doubt that you would have enough clearance between the tailgate gate and the spreader. Someone in the above thread made a swing away gate, but still have a bit of problem when closing the gate when the spreader is loaded with salt.

As far as the pricing, the last time I was at the Fisher dealer, I saw a sticker on the Fisher SpeedCaster 2 (similar to Western ProCaster 2) and it said $2600 installed I think.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I think Stephan that he is looking for a add on tailgate spreader for the dumper. 

Most spreaders block hitches because of the chute and spinner, some pivot to allow towing. I think the spinner would be out of the way and you may have hitch clearance but may have move the trailer jack to allow towing.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I may be mistaken, but if he is taking about putting tailgate spreader as part of his dump insert, then he should be looking into "undertailgate" spreader instead of common "tailgate".


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Maybe you are right Stephan. In that case I would say to just raise it a bit to gain clearance. The extra benefit is being able to have a better spread pattern IMO.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I didn't look at which thread was linked to, but there are spreaders specifically marketed for those inserts. If that thread isn't about those, do a search here for them as I believe they've been discussed here. If you get the Pro Flo 2 or other with the hitch type mounting set up, simply leave the tailgate off? Unless you are going to put bulk in there & shovel it in, but if that was the case, you wouldn't need to open the gate often anyway?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

There is little more than 6" of space between the taingate of the truck and the salter frame. This picture, that was posted in the "my rig" thread a while back shows the Western-1000 model on a Super Duty.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I think you are kinda out of luck for that. If you went with a Snowex/Trynex 550, you could easily lift it off if you needed to gain access to the tailgate. 

You could always go with a 12" hitch extension, that might be possible to do without stressing the hitch, or damaging the spreader. However, keep in mind the longer you make your truck, the less manuverable it becomes....

-John


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks for all of the quick replies.

Sorry for the confusion, I was not referring to the undertailgates, I meant tailgate spreaders as in hitch mounted hopper. I've never priced one, but I think the undertailgates are expensive, and I think it would take some fabricating to mount one.

It's not a big deal if the tailgate can't be down, I was just curious.

Like I said before, I have no experience with salt spreaders. Can anyone suggest a decent one? I don't plan on doing a lot of salting.

How exactly do the swing-aways mount to the truck?

How does a series 2000 or 1000 western compare to a proflow/proflow 2? What is the price difference? Is it worth it?


Sorry for all of the questions 
Ryan


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Ryan, 

You may want to consider their 2 stages tailgate spreader, which would be ProFlow 2. A single stage spreader which would be ProFlow is ok for small applications. If I were you, I would go with the ProFlow 2 because you would never have to worry about salt getting clogged up in single stage unit. I am planning on getting Fisher SpeedCaster 2 sometime this fall and I believe that will be worth the extra cost. 

As for the swing away, I am not sure how they are mounted, but I know that they are only available on 2000 series unit, which is ProFlow single stage unit. You cannot get swing away gate with the ProFlow 2 because it will be too heavy and cause some problems when it is loaded with salt. If you really need a swing away gate, then you would have to fabricate a really beefy unit. 

I am pretty sure that you can mount the tailgate spreader on your truck. But why would you need enough space for the dump insert gate? What are you planning on using the dump insert for when you have the speader mounted? Are you thinking about dumping bulk salt in the dump insert, and then raise the bed so the salt will slide back to make it easier for you to shovel the salt into the spreader? 

As far as for mounting the ProFlow 2, there are two mounting options. In-bed truss mount and undertailgate mount. The in-bed could work for you because the frame would be mounted on the dump bed, so when you tilt the bed, the spreader will tilt too, so maybe there would not be a problem with that. But I would check out and see if the spreader chute on the bottom could hit the rear end of truck when tilting. Undertailgate mount will replace your existing hitch receiver. This unit will have a new hitch with towing capacity of 10,000#. On each side will be a slot where the spreader mount will slide in and secured with pins. But in that case, you cannot tilt the dump too much or it will hit the spreader. 

Hope that this will help you.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Ryan-
Are you planning on spreading bagged salt or CaCl/MgCl? If you are just using bagged material, a single stage unit would be just fine. I personally like the SnowEx/TrynEx line, along with the Western/Fisher 1000. I like them because they are lower profile and do not block the vew out the rear window. I will be hopefully getting a SnowEx 575 this season or next. If you ever have problems with the material bridging (seldom with bagged) you can install a vibrator kit to help it flow easier.

You are looking at $1100 installed for the SnowEx 575 and I think the Western 1000's run about 1700. The proflo-1 is around 2100 (I think that was what Koenig quoted me, I think their prices are kinda high) So, since I usually load the spreader on site with bagged material, I am going with a smaller unit, just for visability.

-John


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Tailgate spreaders overtax a typical reciever mount enough already,I don't think an extended mount would work unless it had multiple attachment points or lots of extra bracing or support brackets.

You could make a new bumper,to replace the stock one in the winter,and make a swing away or fixed bracket to support the salter.You could then set it back enough to clear the back of the dump insert.

You could also make something up to mount it on the back of the dump insert inself.Just don't dump when the spreader is installed.

I think the best solution would be to buy the proper add on replacement tailgate salter made for the ez-dumper.I can't rememver who makes it,but it is a nice unit.I'll see if I can dig up the info.I'm pretty sure it's electric too,so no hydro system needed.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Found it.It's made by Downeaster,which is a great company.It is an electrically powered dual stage.Can't go wrong with that.Then you can carry way more salt,as you are only limited by the capacity of the dump insert,or weight.

The only drawback of this is you may not be able to lift anything into the bed without removing the unit,as I'm not sure if it folds down like a normal tailgate.I would e-mail then or give them a call to see if you can drop it\or swing it out of the way for bed access.

Even a Pro-Flo two mounted on their reciever hitch setup would take two guys,and a few minutes to take it off.Not the thing you want to do at every site.

Here is a link to the Downeaster page.

http://www.southford.com/snow-ice/downeaster.htm

Here is a quick pic of the unit.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I like the wyldman's idea better. I would think that Downeaster undertailgate spreader would work the best for you. I would think that it would not cost any more than the ProFlow 2, probably cheaper than that, but I cannot confirm that.  

Just dump the salt into the dump bed and go! No worry about refilling the spreader while you are at the job site (assuming that you are carrying plenty of salt  ). When you are done for the day, it should be easy to dump out the remaining salt without having to dig a bunch of salt out of spreader or run it which could cause the salt to spread everywhere unless you make some kind of 3-sides deflector to keep the spreaded salt in one small pile.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

The only downside to that would be having to have a place to store the bulk salt. Or, if not store it, at least a place to dump it and clean out the spreader. I think for a smaller scale operation, it is much easier to just keep bagged material on hand, then load up in each storm. Eliminates the problem of enviiromental issues of bulk salt.

I still think that you'd be better off taking the insert out in the winter, and just running a tailgate spreader with bagged material in the bed, like your original plan. JMO.

-John


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

You don't have to run bulk if you get the replacement tailgate unit for the insert.You could still run bagged material if you wish.It would actually be easier to load,as you just dump the whole bag in the bed,and cut them right open inside,you don't have to pour it into the hopper opening on the little tailgate spreaders.

Even if you just picking up a ton at a time,bulk is way cheaper to run too.With just a ton at a time,you shouldn't have much left over to have to worry about dumping or offloading,even with just small lots.

You have to look at the big picture too.Either way you go,your going to make a considerable investment in a piece of equipment to do the job.If you go with a small tailgate unit,and just salt a few properties,it will take a while to make it pay for itself.So you go out and get more salting work,but you are limited as to what you can do with the smaller unit.You will be refilling it all the time,and spending more on bagged product.

If you go with the replacement tailgate unit,you can then take on lots more salting work,and make longer more productive runs with a couple of tons at a time (as much as the truck will handle).If you have a local supplier who's open,you buy bulk,and they load it,so you never even have to get out of the truck.


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

Ryan,

I own a 02' f-250, it has the western pro flow 2 and the hitch mount setup. It works very well. Taking it off and putting it on also is very easy. The cost with the hitch setup was $ 2200. That was installed. I don't know where you are located exactly, but I know prices can differ significantly by location

I hope that helps
Rick


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

I'll have to do a little research on the undertailgate unit from downeaster. Thanks for the link wyldman. I had originally been steered away from the undertailgate option because I thought they cost a lot more and I thought they stopped making them because they wern't selling enough. I sent them an e-mail with some questions.

I was originally going to remove the dumper for winter because it doesn't see much use then and I figured I would protect it from salt. My concerns with the undertailgate: I was planning on using bagged material. I don't even know where to get bulk material. I don't really have a place to store it either. I guess I could find somewhere if I had to. If it is a lot cheaper than bagged it might not be a bad idea.

If the undertailgate is about the same price as a proflow2, then I might consider it.

If I do get a tailgate spreader, I think I will be looking at a western series 2000 or proflow2, depending on the price difference. I'll have to go check them out. I think a tailgate spreader is a better choice for me, a small scale operation like snowybowtie mentioned. I think it would be easier just to keep bagged material on hand.


I'll let you know what I end up with
THanks for all of the helpful info
Ryan


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

I paid $1899.00 for my Pro-Flo 2 spreader a couple of years ago.
I dont think prices would go up that dramaticly, so have one priced out. This unit is fairly HD - to take most all types of products.

Just my two cents worth.

Chuck B.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

I know you were thinking of a tailgate model, but really a v6000 or 8000 from trynex may work great for you too. I have the 8000,(just fits in a short box Dodge), and I paid only $2500 for it, with so much more versatility than a 2 stage tailgate for almost as much. If you want to run bagged, like I still do often in mine, you may want to get the 6000, which would leave you plenty of room in front of it to stack bags. The whole chute system lifts off in 2 seconds, to leave the rear end flush with the tailgate. It would be great for someone who wants to pull trailers.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

I didn't realize that's all the more those cost Tom. I guess i'll have to look at those too. However, I will probably have a single stage snowblower in the back for sidewalks. That's why I was wondering if it was possible to have the tailgate down. No big deal though.

Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

A friend of mine has the EZ Dumper, with the replacement spreader tailgate. It is electric. The auger and spinner are part of the gate. It is easy to install and remove, and it spreads nice. It will run you about as much as a Pro Flo 2.

Since you have the EZ Dumper, that is what I would do, myself, get the replacement tailgate. The Pro Flo 2 is a good spreader as well, but.... since you have the dumper...

~Chuck


----------



## CENLO (Jul 8, 2004)

Chief Plow said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I own a 02' f-250, it has the western pro flow 2 and the hitch mount setup. It works very well. Taking it off and putting it on also is very easy. The cost with the hitch setup was $ 2200. That was installed. I don't know where you are located exactly, but I know prices can differ significantly by location
> 
> ...


I have a F350 2004 and want to get the proflo 2, just wondering about salt sand mix, how tough is the unit? Around here every uses salt sand which is fairly course. I never considered salt. My concern is damaging the asphalt, concrete, grass, pavers etc. I am new to sanding/salting but have plowed for a while. I usually sub out the sanding. BTW how many ft2 could you do with one load? (approx.)


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

You would want to consider everything; like what type of accounts you have, how much material you'll use, how much are you likely to expand your sanding/salting operations and storage room, but you might be better off with a V-box sander than a tailgate model like the Pro Flo 2. The V-box would be a better fit for that F350. As far as the Pro Flo 2 being able to handle the sand/salt that you use, it will do very well. To keep the material off grass, etc, you would just adjust the spread area at the chute. Just be aware that if you're using sand on finished surface (asphalt, concrete etc) they may be expecting you to clean up the accumulated sand in the Spring. As for coverage with sand/salt, it depends a lot on whether you're dealing with all snow, all ice, thickness of the ice etc, but generally I allow for about half of a yard per mile of gravel/dirt road 12' wide with a little more on hills/curves.

I get calls for sanding of places I don't ordinarily plow or sand. These will usually be very heavily iced since they only call me when they can't stand up in their driveway or their car is sliding off on its own while in Park. In those cases, I'll sand real heavy and charge accordingly. Often using around 1/4 yard for an area around 100'x100'.

One tip - if you're going to offer sanding services to others besides your customers, get your tires studded and learn to sand driving backwards. I've found it amazing how steep some driveways are and people don't think of sanding them until it's completely iced and they can't get up it.
http://www.westernplows.com/proflo.asp


----------



## CENLO (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for the advice Mick, it's hard to make a decision based on never doing it before. The problem is my 2004 f350 diesel supercrew has a fiberglass tunnel cover on it. I use it for travelling with my family and don't really want to take a v box out of the back of my truck when not in use! Realistically this may only happen 2-3 times during the winter so who knows! My other concern is I am mounting a 9'-6" MVP plow to my truck which is way overrated for the front end. The tailgate spreader would put 800#'s or so behind the rear tires which my be a good ballast. If I add a v box I imagine I would be adding a lot more weight to the front axle?


----------

